# Long duckweed roots



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Does this mean they are looking for nutrients? Just started to happen recently.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

I have my EI dry ferts coming this week. So it's only a matter of time. Thanks.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Duckweed*

Hello Wick...

The plant is trying to attach itself to the bottom material. In nature, it has to establish itself on the bottom because in times of poor weather, especially when the wind blows if its not attached to the bottom, it blows to the edge of a pond and piles up. The plants on the bottom of the pile don't get any light or oxygen and die. It's nature's way of protecting the plants.

B


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Duckweed like most floaters seldom actually attach to anything. Instead the roots are for pulling nutrients out of the water. They grow longer as the plant gets closer to dividing. 

When I kept goldfish, I used to grow duckweed by having lights on 24h and dosing E.I. on a 10 gallon tank. I would then scoop out massive netfuls and feed to the goldies the day before a water change. You need to keep the surface agitation to a minimum to effectively grow the stuff.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

its only ever a hand full that have long roots, usually about 5 or 6 of them. i always cut my duckweed in half once a week. Stuff multiplies soo fast! I might actually start taking out 3/4's of it.


----------

